# Fellow Dock Diving Enthusiasts....



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Was just wondering if there was any other DF members that competed in dock diving... 

The "flying ******" (hence the name) and I just started this year. We've only been to one Dock Diving comp. But we are hooked!!!! :-D


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

I've never heard of it before - what do you have to do? I persume it's something to do with water - is it swimming?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dock Diving : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ssl5ncrRzs&feature=related


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love watching this!  I saw one dog on the television last week that broke the world record. I wish I could remember all the specifics, as it was on the news and I just caught the tail end of the story. I would love to have a dog who could do that!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

We've only competed in it once -- at a fun event near here last spring. Indoors, water was cold, but the retrieverhead loved it anyway. Jumped 14'10" her first day and 19'10" her second day which was the top jump in the senior division. Not bad for a first-timer I'm told 

Normally we just jump off the dock at the lake for kicks


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

That is great for your first time out!!! We were in the top end of the senior division and then Twix jumped 20' which then put us in Master division. We came fourth out of 6 dogs in the masters division... which I was pretty proud of seeing we were newbies... and the rest of the dogs have been doing it longer. We even beat out a dog named Leapin' Lenny.... because he's a decent diver. lol 

We've never done it indoors... but hoping to make it to one or 2 in 2012! :-D


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice, congrats! 

I don't like the indoor events as much to be honest...the outdoor ones look like a lot more fun. The pool at the event we went to was only about a 28 or 30' pool so the dogs jumping around 20' or farther were pretty much at the end of the pool when their motion halted...I like the extra-long pool in the youtube vid linked above though!

Either way the people and dogs are just awesome. I love the camaraderie, the cheering for every dog (even the ones who plop off the dock ), the LOVE the dogs show for the sport. Good times  Hopefully we'll get to play again next year!


----------



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Most of the pools here anyways are 40'. I've practiced at one that was 50'.... it was awesome!!! lol A flyball team member has a bulldog that loves dock diving. They call her the "flying watermelon". lol She jumps a consistent 15'. Which is awesome... for her little legs to propel her body size of a dock...

I've heard that the temperature of the pool indoors is colder. I don't think that'll register with the ******. lol He went swimming today... and it was 10 celsius out. lol


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

haha - I've actually done this at a dog fun day thing - we just had a quick go but I got some pics - I'll try and find them later. I think we got 12' - but I haven't tried it again since


----------

